

Surface Pro 3: Not ready for the business professional - ronjohnson
http://www.reddit.com/r/Surface/comments/2ahmr0/surface_pro_3_not_ready_for_the_business/

======
AdmiralAsshat
I think everyone who has ever owned a laptop has had an issue at one time or
another with the laptop failing to go into deep sleep when they close the lid.
I don't think a one-time occurrence, however unfortunate, is enough to dismiss
the SP3 entirely.

Now if there's a high incidence of failure to trigger deep sleep being
reported among SP3 users, that might indeed be a serious problem.

~~~
s_kilk
Personally, I've completely given up on the notion of keeping a sleeping
laptop in my bag. I just shut it down and stow it away to save the hassle of
going through this situation.

